# Dragonfly



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The house we moved to last week was built in 1951 and has a well-established (i.e. needs work







) garden and pond. The kids love the pond, it is not very large but still has hundreds of baby frogs in it, a few gold fish etc and mossy banks.

Yesterday, this large, stunning, dragonfly was buzzing all around us....she was intent on laying eggs in the mossy sides and rotting wood. If you disturbed her she just hovered off to a nearby second place....she wasn't going to be put off by any humans. Her camouflage was very good against the background of the pond and several times I just could not see her in the viewfinder or LCD panel.

Unfortunetly, I could not get a shot of her full length body, but you can sort of see her in the 3rd photo --- in this one she is laying in some moss.

Cheers

Paul (still no broadband)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stunning pictures Paul.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We had a little visitor yesterday too,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great pictures Paul









I really like Dragonflies ... flying fossils







.... did you now that modern Dragonflies have been around for 155 million years? And that fossils of extinct relatives of the Dragonfly have been found from rocks 325 million years ago?

One of the few things I found interesting about palaeontology









I remember there was one ancient Dragonfly that had a wingspan of 17 inches .... that would sort the kids out


----------

